# Activity cube



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally finished this for my youngest's 1st birthday. The top has magnetic space ships under plexyglass with magnetic sticks to move them around. The sides are cars on tracks, Magnetic blackboard, spinner with ping pong balls, and buttons that make different sounds. Not super detailed woodwork, but it was a fun project


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's cool!


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

This looks great! I have a son turning one next month and would love to do something like this for him. Do you have plans, more info etc? Thanks!!


----------



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

That's pretty sweet. Keeping an eye out for projects like this for my son.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay now that is pretty awesome. Great work.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

That is so awesome. My daughter would love that. Great work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That IS pretty cool. Nice job.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That IS pretty cool. Nice job.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Very Creative I'm sure they will have hours of enjoyment as You did making it


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

That is really neat! Your kiddo should get hours of enjoyment out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Redrox007 said:


> This looks great! I have a son turning one next month and would love to do something like this for him. Do you have plans, more info etc? Thanks!!


Sorry, no real plans. Just drew up a basic design and ran with it. It is 20"x20"x20" Chalkboard is magnetized paint and chalkboard paint on 1/8" hardboard, the car tracks and everything else are 1/2" plywood (car tracks required support behind them). Cars were just matchbox brand and epoxyed onto some bolts. Everything but the top and the spinner was glued into rabbits that I routered into the outside of the frame. The top was glued to the inside of the frame and the spinner was a little tricky, and I'm not sure my method was the best way to go. I cut a circle in the piece of plywood with my router and then soaked a piece of hardboard till it could be curved around the inside edge. The spinner was just a 1" dowel and I cut dados to hold the plexiglass spinner blades. 

Thanks for the compliments. It was a fun project and both of my boys seem to like it a lot already


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That it's your own design is even cooler. Nice one for sure.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. I wish I had thought of that when my boys were that age. Nice design.


----------

